
Elizabeth Warren puts a giant tech breakup billboard in San Francisco’s face - tacosx
https://www.theverge.com/2019/5/29/18644590/elizabeth-warren-break-up-big-tech-billboard-amazon-facebook-apple-google
======
wcarron
> Her proposal also includes a plan to pass legislation that would prohibit
> platform owners with more than $25 billion in revenue to participate on
> their platforms as well. This policy would largely affect companies like
> Amazon that both run a sales platform and sell their own products on the
> site.

Seems like this proposal is essentially just anti-trust legislation. I'm all
for it. What I particularly like about it is that she's demonstrating her
commitment to the citizenry, not to the Democratic party. She's not only going
after coal companies or traditional (R) strongholds. She's taking on tech, a
left-leaning industry, too. This is the type of bipartisanship I think we need
to see in candidates and politicians.

~~~
frittig
I wonder if that would forbid Comcast from using their internet

~~~
Doxin
I really do hope we don't end up with an internet connection counting as a
platform.

------
ergocoder
Her policies that are on the news are breaking up Google and reducing income
inequality.

Both are dubious and shouldn't be her first priorities.

I can elaborate:

1\. Breaking up Google doesn't sound like the biggest problem right now. How
about Comcast? How about Equifax? Those are monopolies and act in bad faith.
Why is Google the top of her list?

2\. Income inequality is not an important goal. I don't care if Bezos has 100
trillion dollars. I want affordable healthcare, education and a good life.

It makes me feel reluctant to vote for her.

~~~
beenBoutIT
Other real monopolies that actually technically meet the definition of
monopolies have needed attention for years and she decides to go after a web
search engine.

~~~
itomato
Google ceased to be a "web search engine" over fifteen years ago.

Life as we know it depends on Google's products and services more than we ever
did on Microsoft. They have Search, OS, Browser, Device and Service under one
brand. Not to mention analytics and advertising on those properties and
systems.

Taking advantage of that position at the expense of participants/customers is
wrong and should be prevented.

That's what monopoly busting is about - AT&T, MSFT, Alphabet/Google, makes no
difference.

You can apply the same principles to health care, credit and for profit
colleges. She does.

~~~
ergocoder
Her billboard only focuses on big tech. Her priority is, at best, dubious.

~~~
itomato
One issue per billboard is a pretty fine ratio in my view.

------
kerng
This will lead to some interesting discussions during election campaigns...

~~~
throwaway082729
This is the kind of shit that Democrats focus on that loses elections. Why is
this a big campaign issue? Why not break up Walmart while we're at it?

~~~
dragonwriter
> Why is this a big campaign issue?

It's a big campaign issue (for Warren, and simultaneously not really a big
campaign issue otherwise) because Warren is far behind the leading candidates,
in a distant third or fourth place depending on the poll, so she's trying to
use big concrete policy proposals like this to gain traction.

> Why not break up Walmart while we're at it?

She has other policies that would target Walmart, too.

------
barryrandall
While hosting her email on Google apps.
[https://securitytrails.com/domain/Elizabethwarren.com/dns](https://securitytrails.com/domain/Elizabethwarren.com/dns)

~~~
kpU8efre7r
What's your point?

~~~
throwaway082729
If she breaks up Google Search and Gmail, and Google decides to shut down
gmail, she'll not have an email service and lose all her email.

~~~
dentemple
Yeah, because Google would totally shut it down overnight without any warning

